# amputation stump bone spur removal



## maudys (Apr 25, 2010)

Procedure is listed as such - 

Removal of nonabsorbable suture and removal of bone spur, left middle finger amptuation stump.

The only thing i can come up with is an unlisted procedure - 20999.

Not sure whether the suture removal is a seperately billable procedure?

Any opinions appreciated.


----------

